# Das gewisse "Etwas"



## Systemofadown (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo liebe Tutorianer!

Ich habe ein Problem! Ich habe mir ein Design gebaut und weiss nun nicht weiter.
Es sieht für mich so schon ganz gut aus aber ich weiss nich da fehlt noch das gewisse "Etwas".

Hier das Design 

Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was ich da noch machen könnte oder verbessern könnte.

Ich danke euch allen schonmal sehr herzlich!

MFG Das System mit dem M und N Fehler
 
Ich hoffe diese Thread wird nicht geschlossen als "Showroom" da ich diesen Thread nich als Showroom ansehe.


----------



## PAK (20. Oktober 2004)

Hm, füll das mal mit Inhalt, dann kann man sich das besser Vorstellen. "form follows function", vielleicht als tip. Es wirkt verspielt und bietet dem Inhalt wenig Raum. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dr_Alex (20. Oktober 2004)

zu rund irgentwie 
das wort 'nameless' hat unsaubere kontur. und ja viel zu wenig platz für inhalt. 
die 3d effkte sind n wenig zu stark. würde besser aussehen wenn man die etwas runter drehen würde. vor allen bei den header. 

die wahl der farben find eich gut


----------



## Systemofadown (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich bedanke mich schonmal bei euch beiden.

Ich hoffe aber das mir noch ein paar Leute mehr Tipps geben können.

Ich werde da nochmal ein bisschen dran rumspielen.
Ich bin ja noch ein relativer Neuling auf dem Gebiet Photoshop.

MFG Das System mit dem M und N Fehler ;-)


----------



## X-trOn (21. Oktober 2004)

Hmm also ich würd "Löcher einbauen: Sprich das Grün aus der mitte öfters zeigen, so wie fenster. 
Ansonsten würd ich sagen das für den Inhalt ein bisschen zu wenig platz ist(wenn das bild das echte seitenverhältniss wiederspiegelt. 
zieh die rundungen links und rechts (zu den Menüs) vielleicht nicht ganz so weit runter, is aber geschmackssache. 
Auf jeden Fall würd ich bei den Füllungen mehr abwechslung ins spiel bringen, is aber auch wieder geschmackssache, dem einen gefällts dem anderen nicht.

greatz
X-trOn


----------

